# which turnout would work best



## thomashmaine (May 4, 2010)

which atlas code83 custom line turnout would work best.....

i am doing a 180 degree turn using flextrack, it will be a 23" radius. which turnout would be best going into the turn #4,6 or 8?

thanks

thomas


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Thomas, 

Since the curve of a #4 Atlas turnout is 18 inch radius, I'd guess that the #6 would work for a 22 inch radius which is really close to your 23.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And I suspect that the 23" radius is really a 22" radius ...

I'm pretty sure HO track radius is reference to the CENTER of the track, midway between the rails. Hence, a 22" radius curve is about 23" radius to the outer rail.


----------

